

Meteor 0.5.5: Devshop code and community contributions - diggan
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/02/14/meteor-055-devshop-code-and-community-contributions

======
ddon
Has anybody here using Meteor for something serious? I am aware that tmeasday
is writing a book about it here <http://themeteorbook.com/> and it was
discussed on HN <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5179828>, but would like
to know if Meteor is being used for something real at the moment.

There is also Derby, which I am also looking into.

I am starting a new real-time project, and I need to decide what framework to
use :)

~~~
malandrew
I don't know if I'd call it serious since it's a demonstration project and not
a business, but have you seen <http://telesc.pe> ?

------
malandrew
Can you guys tell us more about your hosting backend when someone runs `meteor
deploy`? Is that code open source?

------
refiammingo
I'm also very confused about going with meteor or derby (or angular maybe plus
py/flask backend)? any advice?

